# Mathews Safari (cont.)



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I was lookin at the mathews bows and I saw they released the mathews safari, I like the z7 series just from the looks, I think the safari looks fat. a 33" a t a is a good size, 4.8 pounds is pretty heavy, Im not a big fan of the whole honey comb design, 6" brace high I'm not sure of, peak weight at 85lbs i dont have to worry about cause I might not ever have to pull that back! and the fps is at 345 with a 425 grain arrow, slap a 2100 dollar price tag on it and that about does it, I do not think I would want this bow, I would rather take a z7 extreme for hunting and a eZ7 for 3d rather than spend 21 hundred on 1 bow, opinions anyone?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

It all comes down to personal opinion.

Personally, I wouldn't buy it. There's pros and cons about this bow. But I guess if you have the money and the you like the specs and the bow shoots good, why not buy it?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i haha, i think my dad would disown me if i bought a 2100 dollar bow, and as im looking at the eZ7 i like it more and more.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

You can get a 80# monster 6 for less than half the price so I dont get what so special about the safari?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> You can get a 80# monster 6 for less than half the price so I dont get what so special about the safari?


The only difference is one is honey comb one is waffle.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya it's 350 at 80# w/ a 420 grain arrow so probably 350-360 fps at 70# w/ a 350 grain arrow somewhere in there, but to me that bow is not worth $2,100. I figured it would be really light because of the honey comb thing. to me it's just a monster that can come w/ 90# limbs that's all.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yep, 1200 is crazy to spend for the CE, but 2100 for a bow that others can do fine too, like the hoyt CRX 35 has dangerous game limbs that go up to 90 pounds, nothing special for 2100


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

a waste of $$$$$ to me you could get a bow just as nice and have it set up the way you want it for that kind of monney


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Well...I guess if just like the cool name monster safari then that just might be the only cool difference!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Some one mentioned on the previous thread about the people they're marketing to: rich folks who are going on a big "adventure" and want "the best money can buy." It's not meant for anyone who really knows their stuff, but for those people with more dollars than sense.

Personally, the only way I'd see justification for a bow over $500 is: A) In addition to great performance, is the bow very rugged or does it come with a lifetime garuntee? B) Is the bow versatile, can it be employed equally well for large game hunting as well as target shooting? and C) Will this bow prove to be more stable than other designs, in other words will it actually help the shooter or will it just be another one like the rest?

There are some bows out there that fit, but suprisingly a large number of ILF recurve combinations fit the bill while coming in at less than $500 total. It depends on the individual as to whether or not they think that a specific bow is worth its price tag.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

from what i have heard they are more of a custom order and each bow it built to order per customer spec

the heavier bow is nice, it will hold steadier in the heat of the moment, at 85lbs 425gr arrow 345 is smokin... its more or less a tweaked monster 6 with a little heavier limbs. grip is finally nice, no torque and it feels good in the hand.. still a little top heavy but not like the monsters were

most people that go on safari drop $5k plus on a gun let alone the cost to go and hunt africa so for the people who want to go/ can afford to go its a drop in the bucket.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

true, some of those rich guys see a 2100 dollar tag compared to a 600 dollar tag and think the 600 dollar bow is crap just cause its "cheap" and they think a 2100 dollar bow is the best bow ever made.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

a machined alu riser costs more than a cast magnesium riser.... its not crap but they are the same with guns


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, they get a benelli vinci, try it 6 shots, doesnt like it, sells it for 1 grand, for 6 shots.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Totally agree with the above but ------ I love my vinci LOL. Outdoorsman 3 any luck turkey hunting?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

no  i saw 3 toms and they were gobblin like sobs but they stayed 30 yards away on the hill behind some trees and never came down


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

To bad --- Good luck.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i have a 3rd season tag for april 23, thats my birthday so i hope i have some birthday luck !


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

My season doesent start till may 1st here in michigan.

Our birthdays are close together to mine is the 28th LOL


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha, how old will you be? im gonna be 15


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I will be 14


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ahh, 14 is terrible haha, cause you still have to wait another year to drive.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I know 14 years nine months before you can drivers ed.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah haha


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Ben I was just looking at your signature and seen that you shoot rage heads do you use the 40 ke or the regular head.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i shoot regular, I have not shot them yet, only the practice heads, i like them,


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay just wondering about ke out of my bow.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

you got plenty of ke for regular 2 blades.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> you got plenty of ke for regular 2 blades.


ya bonecollector3 you got plenty of K/E for rage heads I just won't use them.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys just kinda testing the waters with expandables.


----------



## littledog (Nov 5, 2009)

I would say it depends on how good of a shooter you are to and what you are using it for. A 6" brace height is not as forgiving as I would like for a tournament bow. For hunting it would be ok I think but with a 21 hundred dollar price tag i would say forget it. The z7 series of bows have more brace height and shoot as fast as you would ever need for 3d or hunting.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Has any of you seen one first hand??? I heard it will never even make it to production. all marketing... peek people intrest and kick something out in lat 2012?
anyone??


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Killer,

I've seen and handled one.. they feel great in the hand and balance better than a reg monster 6


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Killer,
> 
> I've seen and handled one.. they feel great in the hand and balance better than a reg monster 6


ya but is it worth the $2,100 price tag for it to balance a little better, I would just do what I did and get a Monster and just mess w/ stabilizers and what not. I wouldn't pay $2,100 for a bow unless it had some sort of thing to it that made it really worth it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

first off, its worth the price just to be able to shoot without it torquing, mathews finally fixed their grip and it rides neutral in the hand. focus grip was good but if you shoot the grip with it where it should it can be uncomfortable, shoots great but hurts to pull into it. Not knocking the focus grip, just not for me

the balance is better at rest, but didn't draw it so idk what it is like at full draw fully setup with a full set of stabilizers(mathews wouldn't let you draw it back in vegas or indoor nationals). Original shallow tracked monsters were the best mathews i shot if you got past the crappy grip, they did better by going to the slimmer wood grips.... they drew super smooth, shot amazing, but you had to tweak them to make sure there was no cam lean. 

I'll pose you this, is a carbon matrix worth double the price of an alphamax 35? go and shoot them... the answer is yes, the spec is the same, limbs are the same, cams are the same, both have a cable slide, both have the same grip, only thing that is diff is one is a carbon riser the other stock alu. The carbon is unreal when compared to the more or less same thing but in alu.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

N7709K said:


> first off, its worth the price just to be able to shoot without it torquing, mathews finally fixed their grip and it rides neutral in the hand. focus grip was good but if you shoot the grip with it where it should it can be uncomfortable, shoots great but hurts to pull into it. Not knocking the focus grip, just not for me
> 
> the balance is better at rest, but didn't draw it so idk what it is like at full draw fully setup with a full set of stabilizers(mathews wouldn't let you draw it back in vegas or indoor nationals). Original shallow tracked monsters were the best mathews i shot if you got past the crappy grip, they did better by going to the slimmer wood grips.... they drew super smooth, shot amazing, but you had to tweak them to make sure there was no cam lean.
> 
> I'll pose you this, is a carbon matrix worth double the price of an alphamax 35? go and shoot them... the answer is yes, the spec is the same, limbs are the same, cams are the same, both have a cable slide, both have the same grip, only thing that is diff is one is a carbon riser the other stock alu. The carbon is unreal when compared to the more or less same thing but in alu.


Was it a demo bow????? or do you know the wait time??? not that I would ever buy one, just would like to see one first hand


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

no demo, it was a legit safari.. each bow is made to order to i'm gonna say wait time is dependent on their other orders to fill


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

N7709K said:


> first off, its worth the price just to be able to shoot without it torquing, mathews finally fixed their grip and it rides neutral in the hand. focus grip was good but if you shoot the grip with it where it should it can be uncomfortable, shoots great but hurts to pull into it. Not knocking the focus grip, just not for me


You shouldn't have to pay that much for a forgiving bow- that should be their standard if they really want folks to buy from them.


----------

